# Diy extra base for muddy arm.



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing something similar, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Apohlo said:


> I've been thinking of doing something similar, thanks for posting!!!


You are very welcome. I was pretty excited to find this idea.


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

A nice idea. Thanks for sharing. All the best.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

cool, what size is the pvc?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

The fittings I used are
1 -3/4" floor flange
1- 3/4" 12" nipple
1- 3/4" T
2- 3/4"-1/2" male reducing adapter. PVC.
I cut the adapters off at the shoulder and reamed them out to 13/16" ID.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Update, I have been placing these bases in all the trees I have ladder stands. They are working great. I have a ladder stand in my yard that I shoot out of and routinely carry my arm and camera out just to practice. This system is so nice I am excited for season to begin.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Also I went to my local Lowes store and had them cut a 10' piece of 3/4" black pipe in to 12" nipples. Cost 10.50 for all 10 versus 11.00 per nipple big savings.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

I like that!


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Did you glue the pvc into the t?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude that is fantastic!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny Bush said:


> Did you glue the pvc into the t?


No sir. It is a threaded male adapter I cut the collar off.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh thanks


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

What is your camera weight. My is about 6lbs and I'm wondering if it needs to bump up to 1" nipple. Thanks for sharing the design I need about 5 more bases and at $110 it was going to suck.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

3/4" would support far more then 6lbs.
One trick to save money I found was to have Lowes cut up a 10' stick and thread in to 10 12" nipples. Not all employees will do it but one nipple is 11.00 versus one 10' stick which will produce 10 12" sticks for 11.00. Got my overall cost down to about 8-9 bucks per base.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

I work at a electric supply store and I can get them a lot cheaper. [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny Bush said:


> I work at a electric supply store and I can get them a lot cheaper. [emoji41][emoji41]


I will send you my address, lol.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> I will send you my address, lol.


Just got the materials together for a grand total of $10.68. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks again for posting the idea. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I really think you will enjoy it. You are welcome


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

hey now that's a good idea!!


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely trying this. Great idea!


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> The fittings I used are
> 1 -3/4" floor flange
> 1- 3/4" 12" nipple
> 1- 3/4" T
> ...


How can you ream 13/16 from 3/4? I'm confused on this. Maybe thinking you put the wrong size in there? I was sitting at my desk thinking about building one of these and kept thinking an thinking how is this possible LOL so if you don't mind can you explain the PVC adapter part??

Edit: so I understand the 3/4 can be reamed to 13/16 because of the ID...but I guess I'm more confused on what's the 1/2" reducer have to do with it? Are you completely cutting the 1/2 part off when you say cutting the collar?... Once I get the supplies I'm sure I'll understand, but sorry I'm at work and I'm trying to get it all planned out to work on as soon as I can get to the hardware store! Thanks again for the awesome idea.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

13/16 Inside diameter is what they need to be for my muddy arm. 3/4" fitting is actually 1 1/16" 0utside diameter.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

1/2" is actually a typo on my part. It's just a 3/4" black pipe to pvc male adapter.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sure there are better ways to do this base. I just threw the idea out there to give some of the smart guys something to improve.


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahh gotcha! Makes sense to me now. I think it's a great idea. I'm sure I'll tinker around with it but I don't see any big changes that I would make. I'm gonna build one with the same length as the Muddy base itself. Is the 12" pretty sturdy or do you seem to get a little bounce in the arm since it's getting so far from the tree?.... My only concern is leveling it out on the tree, have to use some kind of shims or something to adjust for a tree that may have some lean to it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Very good idea and thanks for the info. That base is a pain to carry around and I hunt the same trees over and over so this will be nice.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

SheaXPO said:


> Ahh gotcha! Makes sense to me now. I think it's a great idea. I'm sure I'll tinker around with it but I don't see any big changes that I would make. I'm gonna build one with the same length as the Muddy base itself. Is the 12" pretty sturdy or do you seem to get a little bounce in the arm since it's getting so far from the tree?.... My only concern is leveling it out on the tree, have to use some kind of shims or something to adjust for a tree that may have some lean to it.


I have actually stopped shimming to level as the bark will give enough to allow the base to be sucked up against the tree to level it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Very good idea and thanks for the info. That base is a pain to carry around and I hunt the same trees over and over so this will be nice.


Thank you! Let us know how it works and any mods you may do to it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Got the parts today to make my first one and try it out. Found a 13/16 spade bit to ream the adapters out so should be pretty easy!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

What size screws are you using to attach the base?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I use 3 1/2" deck screws to fasten it. 
A spade bit may work just fine but a regular 13/16" drill bit would actually probably be better.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

It's done and works great. I bolted the floor plate to a board so I can strap it to the tree.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

I used a 3/4 electric pic male and cut it at the treads and didn't have to drill at all. The inside of the male measured .790 and the diameter of the arm is .785. You can't feel any play in it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny Bush said:


> It's done and works great. I bolted the floor plate to a board so I can strap it to the tree.
> View attachment 2406793


That looks great!


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> That looks great!


Thanks, but you the man. It's a great idea.


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Kenny Bush said:


> I used a 3/4 electric pic male and cut it at the treads and didn't have to drill at all. The inside of the male measured .790 and the diameter of the arm is .785. You can't feel any play in it.


You mind posting a close up pic of the PVC piece screwed in?...looks like you only used 1 pvc adapter in the T is that so? I know the OP used 2...Id rather not ream it out if possible but curious to see how you did it. Thanks


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

I used two one on top and one on bottom I will get some close up pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny how steady was the arm extended out using the board ratcheted to the tree?


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok great thanks. I planned on using 2 for mine as well, was just curious.....yea I would also like to know how stable it was and if there was much bounce in the camera when extended fully out?


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Kenny how steady was the arm extended out using the board ratcheted to the tree?


It was real steady. I used a door wedge shim to level it. Our land owner won't let us use any screw in steps or anything that goes in the tree, I needed it to strap on the tree. Now just six more to build.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny Bush said:


> It was real steady. I used a door wedge shim to level it. Our land owner won't let us use any screw in steps or anything that goes in the tree, I needed it to strap on the tree. Now just six more to build.


That is great


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

SheaXPO said:


> You mind posting a close up pic of the PVC piece screwed in?...looks like you only used 1 pvc adapter in the T is that so? I know the OP used 2...Id rather not ream it out if possible but curious to see how you did it. Thanks


Here is the top






side






bottom


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait to build one this week sometime. 

The ONLY thing that I see I would add to the original idea so far is some black pipe foam around the 3/4" pipe in case I banged my rangefinder or release or something like that on it, then it would provide a lot better noise reduction than banging it off that black pipe.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the pvc male I used.






I screwed it tight to the t and cut it off just above the t.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny I like it! It looks as if the grey electrical adapter may not require reaming which is great! Next few I build will be with the electrical adapter.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

SheaXPO said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to build one this week sometime.
> 
> The ONLY thing that I see I would add to the original idea so far is some black pipe foam around the 3/4" pipe in case I banged my rangefinder or release or something like that on it, then it would provide a lot better noise reduction than banging it off that black pipe.


That would be a great idea. I actually have considered. Drilling through the pipe and running eye hooks through to use as holders for various things. One thing is certain it is a super sturdy base. A person could hang off it.


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> That would be a great idea. I actually have considered. Drilling through the pipe and running eye hooks through to use as holders for various things. One thing is certain it is a super sturdy base. A person could hang off it.


HAHA that's so funny you mention that, Flingin' just texted me and we were talking about either drilling and running hooks through it or welding hooks onto it. I think the hooks would be a great idea to hang a backpack or DSLR or something like that from....also we are going to spray it down with some rustoleum (or similar) paint so that it doesn't rust when left out all season


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

SheaXPO said:


> HAHA that's so funny you mention that, Flingin' just texted me and we were talking about either drilling and running hooks through it or welding hooks onto it. I think the hooks would be a great idea to hang a backpack or DSLR or something like that from....also we are going to spray it down with some rustoleum (or similar) paint so that it doesn't rust when left out all season


I think I will paint mine also. The thing we need to do for sure is wipe it down with paint thinner real well in order to degrease it prior to painting.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Your the man Hoosier!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Just tried this out mounted to a wooden work bench. Solid as a rock! I sprayed the PVC with some silicon lube and its super smooth. Now I need to make a bunch more! lol


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Your the man Hoosier!


Thanks! Just trying to save a few fellow hunters time and money.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Just tried this out mounted to a wooden work bench. Solid as a rock! I sprayed the PVC with some silicon lube and its super smooth. Now I need to make a bunch more! lol


Glad she is working good for you. Post a pic or 2.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Definitely needs paint.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenny Bush said:


> Definitely needs paint.


Wonder how plastic dip or truck bed liner would work?


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Wonder how plastic dip or truck bed liner would work?


I was thinking about using a rubber spray like flex seal or something like that.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Mounted to a work bench just to test it out. Should work just fine! You can also adjust the level side to side by tightening the connections all the way and then slightly tighten/loosen to level it up without it coming loose enough for the arm to fall


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Loaded my pack up with my normal gear and I put my arm and camera bag on it also. It is so nice without carrying that bulky arm and knowing that I don't have to fumble around trying to strap it to a tree when I get there!


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

two more in the process


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Cut, paint and mount to the boards


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Kenny Bush said:


> Cut, paint and mount to the boards
> View attachment 2439386


Nice!! Are you having to ream out those electrical adapters or are they the right size? We had to ream out just the normal white plumbing pvc adapter.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

My arm shaft is .785 the id of the males are .790 no drilling or reaming required


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

got a few of mine primed and painted. Going to change out my pvc to electrical conduit per Kenny's idea.


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> got a few of mine primed and painted. Going to change out my pvc to electrical conduit per Kenny's idea.


Looks great


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

. Paint on


----------



## Spierce1985 (Mar 1, 2009)

hooiserarcher excellent idea!!! I will be building a few of these for sure!!!!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathewsforlife said:


> hooiserarcher excellent idea!!! I will be building a few of these for sure!!!!!!


Thank you. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

I ended up making some bases tonight. Thanks for the info! Will come in handy. I also ended up making a base to put on my climber for public land.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

awesome thread

tagging so i can find it later


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

blaze165 said:


> I ended up making some bases tonight. Thanks for the info! Will come in handy. I also ended up making a base to put on my climber for public land.
> View attachment 2682754


I think this concept is a huge improvement to the op original design..... This way you have it on your stand and not the tree so if you want to hurry up and relocate the stand you don't have to take a drill to the stand..... The base stays with the stand at all times and you don't have to harm a tree in any way..... So my question is..... Anyone have any intentions on running with the idea of mounting the base to the stand..?


----------



## cnunn46 (Sep 30, 2015)

this is pure genius


----------



## SWVA-hunter (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice! Looking for a better camera arm and this just sold me on the Muddy. Be nice carrying just the arm without the base all the time.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Used these arms a lot so far this season and they work great! I only use the base when I hunt a new area. Thanks again for this idea!


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great idea! Is the diameter the same on all Muddy arms? Will this work on the outfitter arm? If so, this solved my biggest concern about bringing along a camera.


----------



## lwhitlow7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Excellent idea. Very budget friendly!


----------



## BowhuntNH (Jun 22, 2012)

Such an awesome idea - thanks for sharing! I'll probably make a couple to leave at my lock-on stand locations, but I'm more interested in attaching one to my Lone Wolf climber if possible. The main problem I see with attaching to a climber is the issue of getting it level each time though.... I figure I can adjust the length of the cable around the tree for front/back tilt and I can synch tight the straps between the seat and the platform to control the left/right tilt and add further stability. I bet I could get it pretty close to level with these adjustments, but there has to be a better way to micro adjust the level... Anyone have any other thoughts on how to either level the climber seat, orrrr maybe level the base by adjusting the position of how it's attached to the stand once it's in the field??


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the climber attachment.


----------



## CContres24 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Tagged for later. Awesome idea. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Used these arms a lot so far this season and they work great! I only use the base when I hunt a new area. Thanks again for this idea!


Glad you are enjoying them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Here is one in use on a hunt with my son. this was a new stand placement and I went to Home Depot and got everything right before we put it up that is why I didn't have a chance to paint it. Quick and very reliable for those quiet mornings when a ratchet strap is too much noise.


----------



## Chevyman17 (Oct 24, 2016)

.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewshunt1996 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tagged for later.... Amazing idea


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Tag for the info, Thanks


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)

use stainless lag bolts into the tree.
steel lags will rust and rot out the wood. 
i had one camera hit the frozen ground from 30' up before.
i make a welded version of these.
electrical coupling on the end. it lets the PVC screw in until the hex head bottoms out.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tagged for later, thanks Hoosier et.al.


----------



## MOBowhunting (Sep 8, 2016)

you just bolt it to tree correct? no need to stap it down to a 2x4 ?


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Just found the weekend project. Thanks!


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont recall seeing it in anyones post, but are people using this for the outfitter arm or the hunter arm? Just stumbled upon the Muddy Hunter Arm/didnt realize there were two models.

Thanks


----------



## BowhuntNH (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all the great ideas on here guys! I ended up making some semi-permanent ones for my lockon setups, but I mostly ended up using this DIY Muddy base that I attached to my Lone Wolf hand climber last season. Levels pretty easily in the same way you adjust your climber seat to level it once you climb to the desired height / before you first sit down. Worked like a charm!

Here's a video that I put together about how I made my base and attached it to my stand:

www . youtube. com/watch?v=H2CaDQGtmEE

(sorry for the weird spacing with the link....apparently I can't share links until I post more on ArcheryTalk...maybe someone else can comment on this thread without the broken link if you also think it's worth sharing with the others??)


----------



## Mounthunter987 (Jan 20, 2018)

Good deal


----------



## svhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Well Bummer, bought the stuff an it don't fit. My arm measures .943 I believe. Anyone built one for this arm. Maybe older muddy arms are bigger.


----------



## sharpshooter13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the post


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

svhunter said:


> Well Bummer, bought the stuff an it don't fit. My arm measures .943 I believe. Anyone built one for this arm. Maybe older muddy arms are bigger.


I had the same problem. I used a file to bore the pvc out to fit my camera arm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

mudlake3 said:


> I had the same problem. I used a file to bore the pvc out to fit my camera arm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had to ream out the first ones i built as i stated. 13/16 i.d. Some arms may be different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnchainedDM (Nov 10, 2014)

Tagged for later! Awesome idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

hooiserarcher said:


> I had to ream out the first ones i built as i stated. 13/16 i.d. Some arms may be different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is an older thread but I just built 5 of these. I have a newer outfitter camera arm. I used the electrical adapters but my arms wouldn't fit like it did for others. I reamed them out with a 13/16" drill bit and now it fits but it is a little loose. Not really I big deal I can make it work but just annoying to me cause I really wanted it tighter then that. Anybody else have the same issue?


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

great idea!


----------



## NWhunt (Dec 28, 2018)

following


----------



## MIOHIOBUCKS (Jan 14, 2019)

Love the tape. great Idea will use it this fall


----------

